# How to: Saugeye Retrieving Methods (swimbaits)



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Hey, guys, I put together a swimbait retrieving methods video for anyone interested. This is how I fish for saugeye in the rivers and lakes near me. Swimbaits are one of my favorite go-to lures when targeting saugeye, especially during the colder months. I hope this video helps you or someone you know fishing swimbaits for saugeye! 

TIGHT LINES AND LETS GOO!!


----------

